# Wamego Breakfast Ride



## morryjg

We were back in KS (Manhattan) over Easter/Spring Break to see grandparents. We took the opportunity to leave the kids with the grandparents and get out for a ride or two on our tandem. My favorite ride there is getting up early and riding to Wamego for breakfast. It's a pretty casual ride, the ride follows the Kansas river so it's flat for the most part. The wind that week made up for it.  At one point we got to ride with the wind and guessed the speed to be a constant 20-23 mph with gusts. Fortunately, we did not ride into the wind that much. Mostly we had cross winds. 

This pic turned out less than stellar. But put it in anyway. That hill has the big KS on it. There is another hill that I did not get a picture of that has Manhattan on it. 










Random old barn by the side of the road










First little town - Zeandale. When I was about 13 and just starting to ride distance we would ride out to Zeandale and try to steal Cokes out of the Coke machine at an old gas station.  










Cool old playground equipment. Those slides have to be about 200 degrees in the summer!










Old railroad bridge










Beecher Bible and Rifle Church in Wabaunsee. I had ridden through here many times but never stopped until this time. Neat old limestone church.





































Crossing the Kansas river on the way into Wamego.



















The Friendly Cooker!!! Breakfast!!!



















Walking down Main Street in Wamego.



















Just step outside please.....










Old wind mill in the city park



















Back on the road










Signs of spring










Anderson Hall on the KSU campus










Great ride!


----------



## MB1

Looks like a nice ride, good to see folks out on a tandem (steel is real!).

Glad you didn't short us on the breakfast shots.


----------



## bschoen

*That is a great little ride*

My wife and I (until I read your post) are the only tandem in Manhattan to ride that ride with any regularity and really enjoy it. The riders are friendly and everyone yaks it up at breakfast. Wish we had known you were in town, we'd have made it a point to come. It hasn't quite gotten warm enough yet for my wife to enjoy the early morning rides, but we're about there now. Next time you're back in town and looking for a tnadem partner call the local police department and ask for the Chief. that will get you to me and we can coordinate a tandem ride! :thumbsup: 

What's your tie to Manhattan?


----------



## morryjg

bschoen said:


> Next time you're back in town and looking for a tnadem partner call the local police department and ask for the Chief. that will get you to me and we can coordinate a tandem ride! :thumbsup:
> 
> What's your tie to Manhattan?


Awesome! I will be sure to get in touch. Both my wife and I grew up in Manhappiness. She and I both graduated from MHS in '88, but didn't meet until we were at WSU. Her parents still live there, mine have since moved down to Wichita. 

We also rode out through Keats, I was thinking about posting pics from that ride too. It was just a short ride last Saturday. It was nice until we turned around and headed into the wind. :mad2:


----------

